# New to Pigeon-Talk -- Story and Pics



## auntisocial (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am happy to have found your board! I have a story and pictures.  

About 5 weeks ago my husband came home from work with a present. He does metal roofing and while they were working they came across a nest with two pigeon hatchlings (eyes not open yet). He set the nest in a secure place watching to see if the parents would return. He did see the mother briefly but it was clear she was not going to be coming back. By the end of the day crows were hanging around... soooooo... He came home with a box filled with clean rags, two hatchlings and some trepidation as to how I would react. LOL

I was THRILLED that he is the kind of person who would care about whether a couple of these little guys would survive. We set about searching the web for information and came across your site. Reading other threads posted here we were able to glean information about how to keep them safe during these early days and the type of diet/feeding schedule they would require. We also visited with a local person who specializes in raising exotic birds by hand and has a very lovely shop here, so we were able to pick up the Kaytee and other specialized foods at her store.

I'm happy to say that "Chopper Bob" and "Chick"en, as we call them, seem to be healthy and doing fine. We had some problems with Bob having a slow crop but he seems to have overcome that with the use of "Prozyme". They are almost fully weaned (will only eat so much from the syringe now) and are on a diet that includes a variety of seeds and pellet food. 

We got them a good-sized cage for now and they come out and run around and eat two or three times during the day. They have started flapping and hovering. Taking short flights up to the couch and back down to the floor. We had planned to put mesh up on our landing so they could start spending short periods of time outside, seeing other pigeons (there are lots here), etc. 

We're happy to be here and look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Laura, 

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! We're glad you found our site as well and it looks like the information you found paid off, those are two precious babies. Your husband and yourself are very kind to have taken these two young pigeons in and raised them. Chopper Bob and Chick-en look like very happy and healthy juveniles. Congratulations on a fine job well done. I'm sure you will find people here very friendly and eager to help out if needed. 

Enjoy the forum,


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute. Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------



## auntisocial (Apr 25, 2005)

I feel sorry for Bob (on the right). He preens Chick all the time so she looks all soft and fluffy. Will she preen him? Forget it! LOL He won't let us help so... he looks a bit "punk" with his spikey neck feathers.


----------

